# SRAM Red Derailleur pulley maintenance



## mr_pitiful (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got about 500 miles on the rear derailleur and one of the pulleys is squeaking. I've tried a number of different things. Tri-Flow, some of the leftover BB Grease. But it always comes back in 50 miles or less. 

Seems quick to have the bearings go but am I better off just replacing. Has anyone used the TACX pulleys or have another recommendation? Stick with SRAM?


Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

It does seem a little quick. I have a Force RD that has started to squeak also, but it has almost 10,000 miles on it. Seems cleaning the bike is what did it. Oh well, time for an upgrade I believe.


----------



## F2a (Jul 11, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but it shows up in a web search. SRAM red rear derailleur squeaking can be fixed by removing the pulleys, clean all the grease off, apply new bearing grease. The SRAM technical manual actually says that the ceramic pulleys require regular maintenance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

F2a said:


> I know this is an old thread but it shows up in a web search. SRAM red rear derailleur squeaking can be fixed by removing the pulleys, clean all the grease off, apply new bearing grease. The SRAM technical manual actually says that the ceramic pulleys require regular maintenance.


That's great, but...
View attachment 283893


----------

